# Looking for another Lab puppy. Breeder Suggestions?



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

My oldest dog recently passed. I knew it was coming, but I have really missed him this season. I contacted the breeder in Idaho that I got my last lab from because I have been so pleased with my current dog and he will be in between litters for a couple of years. I have grown up working at my father's vet clinic and have owned hunting dogs most of my life. I have a young family of 4 small kids so I am looking for a puppy who is also a great family dog in addition to a driven hunting dog and companion. I prefer smaller labs and probably leaning towards a yellow or black. Any recommendation of a reputable breeder with solid dogs or litters that are coming up? Thanks, Sliverslinger


----------

